# OMG - Finally 3 of my 4 NARS pkgs. have arrived...PIX added



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 7, 2008)

NM - images gone.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: OMG - Finally 3 of my 4 NARS pkgs. have arrived...rop*

Ahhh! Hurry up and open, LOL!!! I'm excited for you


----------



## xquizite (Jul 7, 2008)

Omg! Love it. Nice haul!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2008)

looks beautiful! enjoy


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! Where do you order from?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!! Im so excited for you. Everything looks beautiful!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_Wow! Where do you order from?_

 
I ordered from beautyandmain in Maine. They are having BOGO free on NARS.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Wow!! Im so excited for you. Everything looks beautiful!_

 
Thank you. I'm pretty excited too!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_





 looks beautiful! enjoy_

 
Thank you, I will.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting more pics! I love Bloodwork, that looks really good swatched on your skin!


----------



## Brittni (Jul 7, 2008)

Those lip colors on your skin look SO good...


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Thanks for posting more pics! I love Bloodwork, that looks really good swatched on your skin!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Those lip colors on your skin look SO good..._

 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 7, 2008)

There is a Beauty and Main boutique located in my state (albeit an hour + away from me, but for BOGO...I'd GOGO!!)...Do you know how long they'll be having the BOGO sale?? Do you need some sort of special membership or something?? And, finally; it is only NARS, or all their products that are Buy One Get One??

Beautiful haul...Lemme know how you like the NARS Lip Crayons...I LOVE Lip Crayons, and I've been eyeing the NARS ones for a while now!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!  Glad you finally got your stuff, mine came last week, but I hope my friend's came today, she lives on the West Coast too.  Enjoy!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_There is a Beauty and Main boutique located in my state (albeit an hour + away from me, but for BOGO...I'd GOGO!!)...Do you know how long they'll be having the BOGO sale?? Do you need some sort of special membership or something?? And, finally; it is only NARS, or all their products that are Buy One Get One??

Beautiful haul...Lemme know how you like the NARS Lip Crayons...I LOVE Lip Crayons, and I've been eyeing the NARS ones for a while now!!!_

 
It's only NARS because they are no longer carrying the brand.  You don't need a membership, and it's until supplies run out, so hurry!


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_It's only NARS because they are no longer carrying the brand. You don't need a membership, and it's until supplies run out, so hurry!_

 
Exactly what Twinkle Twinkle said


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Yay! Glad you finally got your stuff, mine came last week, but I hope my friend's came today, she lives on the West Coast too. Enjoy!_

 
Yea! I was worried my lip stuff would melt. They were a little sweaty so I stuck them in the fridge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you post pix of your haul?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_




Nice haul!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 8, 2008)

Omg...so much Nars!! So pretty >_< Enjoy!


----------



## LOLO-QTR (Jul 8, 2008)

wooooow

enjooooooooy it !!

i like the colors


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 8, 2008)

I am drooling over all your goodies! Enjoy!


----------



## richelleneB (Jul 8, 2008)

Ohh Woww - nice haul! I was just at the Nars counter this afternoon and i was wanting to get some eyeshadows and blush just to try them out as i do not have Nars product on my collection but i ended up getting MAC stuff instead. I am a MAC girrrl sooo bad!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for sharing what you got they are honestly SUPERRRRR pretty! Hope you can show some looks from it.. i will be waiting to see it.


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the look of Mediteranee duo & Bloodwork lipgloss! I thought it was a red? looks orange on your swatch..if it looks like the swatch on your skin in real life I want it!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Maemi~* 

 
_I love the look of Mediteranee duo & Bloodwork lipgloss! I thought it was a red? looks orange on your swatch..if it looks like the swatch on your skin in real life I want it!!_

 
I think the flash washed out some of the color, it's a deeper red. I'm NW45 - MAC.


----------



## Renee (Jul 9, 2008)

I just got my packages too! What a deal! I'm so happy with all my new products!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Yea! I was worried my lip stuff would melt. They were a little sweaty so I stuck them in the fridge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you post pix of your haul?_

 
No I haven't, but I am going to get right on that.  Procrastination is the best is it not?  Did you 4th package come yet.  I think it is so funny that you went balls to the wall ordering stuff, lmao.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Renee* 

 
_I just got my packages too! What a deal! I'm so happy with all my new products!_

 
It's so exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to see pix!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_No I haven't, but I am going to get right on that. Procrastination is the best is it not? Did you 4th package come yet. I think it is so funny that you went balls to the wall ordering stuff, lmao._

 
It's not here yet. Yeah, I've wanted NARS for a long time. This was a long-overdue haul. Can't wait to see your pix


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 10, 2008)

yyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmm!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jul 10, 2008)

*jealouuuuuuus*


----------

